# 06 F150 Spark Plugs



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I need to change the ones in my 06 4x4 5.4L. Correction...I need to find someone to change mine. 

The tool to remove said plugs is over $400. Dealer, et.al. want ridiculous money to do it.

I can get the plugs...anybody know someone who will put them in for me in San Antonio for a reasonable cost?


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

the spark plug socket is not 400.00. to replace the plugs all it is is a 9/16 spark plug socket, but the tool to remove the broken spark plug out of head is prob 400.00. the plugs are bad about breaking off in the head due to carbon build up around the plug. if you are VERY careful it is not a bad job to do at all it just takes time. it usually takes me about a day to do one. not because they are that hard to get to, but i pull coils off and spray with acarbon cleaner of your choice down plug holes. let sit for about an hour. break them loose and spray again. let sit another hour then work them back and forth if they get too tigh spray and let sit and continue to work back and forth. it has worked for me. if they break it is either use special tool or pull head and drive out with a punch. good luck


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I just changed mine. 

You need to first remove the coil pack on each cylinder and spray a fair amount of penetrating fluid aound the plugs. Wait an couple of hours then break them loose about a 1/16" then spray them down again. Wait an hour, then tighten them up and re-install the coils on each cylinder and let the motor run for an hour. Then let the motor cool until it is WARM, not cold, it has to be warm. Then you can remove them very carefully. 

If they do break you can get a long bolt that will start its self in the broken piece when you try to tighten it down. It is best to break one you get out to test the bolt on that one first. Then you can use the bolt and some pieces you will have to come up with to make a puller. 

REMEMBER IT HAS TO BE WARM!!!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like a bad design if the plugs cause that much trouble to get them out. Good luck, good info to know.

Thanks


----------



## Eagleray51 (Jan 2, 2009)

Second what lucky stated. That has been an ongoing with the 5.4 since 2000. Those models would acually spit the number 3 and 7 holes out with the threads. Ford will not honor that problems either. Use copious amounts of pentrating oil prior to trying remove plugs.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Great! Something else to look forward to down the road. You'd think they'd work these things out, but I guess it's just cheaper to keep making them the same way.


----------



## No Chance (Mar 16, 2006)

Everyone is correct. You have to let them soak to loosen up the carbon. 


The really bad thing is Fords been putting spark plugs in cars for over a 100 years. Then all of a sudden its like they forgot how to build an engine.


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. Most of the time I do my own work but my 99 Expedition has about 130,000 miles on the plugs and needed to be changed. Only problem is I have no time until the end/mid of the summer to change them. Should I wait or pay someone to change them? If paying what would be a fair price? 

My thinking is to wait, since a shop could break them just a easy as me.
And the down time for the fix would kill me right now.

Terry


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

I don't think the spark plugs typically stick in the 2V 5.4 motors. i.e. engines built prior to 2004. I believe the sticky plugs started happening in model year 2004 and ended with the 2008 model year. I believe the issue was fixed in 2008 and newer models. 
http://www.f150online.com/forums/2009-f-150/320674-spark-plugs.html

There is a pic of the TSB in the following forum thread...
http://www.f150online.com/forums/v8-engines/328090-newtsb-spark-plug-removal.html

There is a matco tool available for spark plug removal in the 3V 5.4... shown in the following forum entry.
http://www.f150online.com/forums/v8-engines/370316-yet-another-successful-3-valve-plug-change.html

If you get brave and do it yourself, you can save this trouble next time by using anti-sieze, per the TSB shown above... (not on the threads). Many folks have had good luck with this... http://www.f150online.com/forums/2004-2008-f-150/372014-spark-plug-update-second-change-70k.html


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

those engines and 4.6's have thin metall walls near the spark plug and thats why they throw them out and it is usually caused by someone not using a torque wrench so all of you guys that own 5.4' and 4.6s you better make sure they are torqued down properly or they will throw out that plug and ruin your head. If you have already dome it recently go back and retorque them to the proper specs and check them a month later also to be sure


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a 2001 F150 4x4 with the 2 valve per cylinder 5.4L. Paid a local mechanic $265 to change the plugs and put on a new serpentine belt. 

Didn't bust a knuckle pulling my wallet out.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

King Fisher said:


> I have a 2001 F150 4x4 with the 2 valve per cylinder 5.4L. Paid a local mechanic $265 to change the plugs and put on a new serpentine belt.
> 
> Didn't bust a knuckle pulling my wallet out.


Winner, winner. Chicken dinner !!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

x2


----------

